#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werken van uit huis ook mogelijk voor u!!!!

## mo1961

Stap voor stap trainingsprogamma
Werken van uit huis (geen file)
Eigen tijd indelen rondom het gezin
Ondernemen zonder risico
Ondernemen in de snelst groeiende branche
Geen investering
Vrijheid

Vanaf 20 jaar
Zelfstandig kunnen werken
Bereid zijn trainingen te volgen
Investeren in uw eigen toekomst
Intresse in gezondheid en voeding
Toe zijn aan een verandering
Bel voor meer informatie 0655557399

----------


## mo1961

Heeft iedereen werk, ik heb niet een reactie en ben toch echt op zoek naar nieuwe collega"s :party:

----------


## Anoniempje.

Ik heb wel interesse.

----------


## diek0502

wat houd het in

----------


## bogoshassan

vertel iets meer over deze werk beetje onduidelijk.

----------


## samiralady2013

meer info graag

----------


## nizarnadia

Je bent niet bereikbaar! Nog geintereseerd? Bel me even 0631323321
mohamed

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Dit is gewoon multi level marketing/netwerk marketing. Is niet zo simpel als het klinkt en de meeste falen erin.

----------


## kaaskop1981

Ik vetrouw dit nooit zo. Ben het eens met AgressieveTurk. Liever een echte baan dan een "thuis werk" baan

----------


## ENGELTJE1981

Hallo heren,

Zoek ook een baan, maar voor de Herbalife-achtige banen bedank ik!

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Engeltje

----------


## hmed007

oplichters

----------

